# UHS Entrance Test 2013 Syllabus



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Dear students UHS has been introduced the syllabus for MCAT 2013 today..... Good news is that there is no aptitude test... You can download it ...you can download it from UHS website ....

- - - Updated - - -

Website is http://www.uhs.edu.pk


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks GOD ..No aptitude .. Feeling relax 
Good news is that syllabus is same.
Good for repeaters .. I am very happy !!


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah...... pretty good news after a huge gap...............!

- - - Updated - - -

Think it ! GOD gave us a good news just before of session .... and start of MCAT.... Because first step is syllabus .... so far we are successful .... so keep praying .... GOD will help us


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

yahoo no aptitude:woot:


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

Alhamdullilah


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Well i hope UHS dont play any big game in test's Questions  We should prepare ourselves for high level questions as given in KIPS


----------



## irtaza421 (Mar 21, 2011)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> Well i hope UHS dont play any big game in test's Questions  We should prepare ourselves for high level questions as given in KIPS


What are you? Promoter of KIPS? :roll:


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

irtaza421 said:


> What are you? Promoter of KIPS? :roll:


you think i can be after last year destruction??  i am just giving thought for lowering of merit  otherwise merit gonna be more higher this year


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah you are right .... We should prepare high level Question to save our merit.... KIPS is best for high level study... Last year i was in star so this time i will join KIPS

- - - Updated - - -

Think that why UHS introduced the syllabus in april Last year UHS introduced it in may or start in june... It is due to three reasons (I think) 1. Due to high level questions in MCAT this year to decrease merit2. Due to They may wanted to get MCAT in end of july or august3. Due to favor of students That student fully prepare this syllabus to get higher marks in MCATTHESE ARE POINTS WHAT I THINK REMEMBER ITS NOT CONFERM


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

can you post papers of star in this group ?please saqib ali


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

I have few papers i will post soon


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

saqib_ali said:


> Yeah you are right .... We should prepare high level Question to save our merit.... KIPS is best for high level study... Last year i was in star so this time i will join KIPS
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Think that why UHS introduced the syllabus in april Last year UHS introduced it in may or start in june... It is due to three reasons (I think) 1. Due to high level questions in MCAT this year to decrease merit2. Due to They may wanted to get MCAT in end of july or august3. Due to favor of students That student fully prepare this syllabus to get higher marks in MCATTHESE ARE POINTS WHAT I THINK REMEMBER ITS NOT CONFERM


I also think this year mcat will be difficult.I was told that in one of seminar.
Please post some physics questions too.


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

yup.. saqib we want papers of starz
well what you gained while studying in starz?? wasnt that beneficial??
actually i plan to join m cat regular session in starz this year
i heard their regular session is awsum regarding concpts nd test skills
what is your suggestion ? should i join??


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

*It Depend Upon You*



Amna Amir said:


> yup.. saqib we want papers of starzwell what you gained while studying in starz?? wasnt that beneficial??actually i plan to join m cat regular session in starz this yeari heard their regular session is awsum regarding concpts nd test skillswhat is your suggestion ? should i join??


I joined Star regular session in multan 2012.... Teachers came from lahore except chemistry teacher.... Teachers was just not good ... not highly experience.... so tests was good .... espacially sunday test , crash test and grand test.... For the discussion of crash test teachers from lahore came and they were well experienced except english teacher... Last year you were in kips? If you were in kips you should join star lahore regular session this year.... if you were not in kips then join KIPS this year...And join star in test session this will help for you... In the star test there were some question out of syllabus of UHS... Questions were from the book same as in 2013 MCAT.. This year i will join KIPS regular session and test session of both star and KIPS... Best of luck


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

saqib_ali said:


> I joined Star regular session in multan 2012.... Teachers came from lahore except chemistry teacher.... Teachers was just not good ... not highly experience.... so tests was good .... espacially sunday test , crash test and grand test.... For the discussion of crash test teachers from lahore came and they were well experienced except english teacher... Last year you were in kips? If you were in kips you should join star lahore regular session this year.... if you were not in kips then join KIPS this year...And join star in test session this will help for you... In the star test there were some question out of syllabus of UHS... Questions were from the book same as in 2013 MCAT.. This year i will join KIPS regular session and test session of both star and KIPS... Best of luck


saqib please post paers of academy quickly please  all including crash test,etc


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

saqib_ali said:


> I joined Star regular session in multan 2012.... Teachers came from lahore except chemistry teacher.... Teachers was just not good ... not highly experience.... so tests was good .... espacially sunday test , crash test and grand test.... For the discussion of crash test teachers from lahore came and they were well experienced except english teacher... Last year you were in kips? If you were in kips you should join star lahore regular session this year.... if you were not in kips then join KIPS this year...And join star in test session this will help for you... In the star test there were some question out of syllabus of UHS... Questions were from the book same as in 2013 MCAT.. This year i will join KIPS regular session and test session of both star and KIPS... Best of luck


 last year i joined test session at starz.. that was awsum... yep you right there were frequent questions coming out of the syllabi.. can you recall the names of teachers who tought you in test session..


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Chemistry teacher (Akhtar jafri) my favourite... physics Murtaza sb * * English Ali Qureshi ...... sb Bio nadeem sd

- - - Updated - - -

very good teachers..... Highly experienced*


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> yup.. saqib we want papers of starz
> well what you gained while studying in starz?? wasnt that beneficial??
> actually i plan to join m cat regular session in starz this year
> i heard their regular session is awsum regarding concpts nd test skills
> what is your suggestion ? should i join??


can you also post paers of starz please amina


----------



## Muhammad Imran (Nov 18, 2012)

in fact 90 percent questions came from syllabus. so EAGLES should not waste their precious time in SIDE WAY preparators . just go through syllabus n review it at least for about five times.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Muhammad Imran said:


> in fact 90 percent questions came from syllabus. so EAGLES should not waste their precious time in SIDE WAY preparators . just go through syllabus n review it at least for about five times.


u
u r right but physics ... GOD knows how I will face it again


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

muhammad qasi said:


> can you also post paers of starz please amina


 well i joined test session .. not a regular one.. so i have no test of starz with me .. as they dont return the tests nd are very strict in this regard.. but a friend of mine gave me a few assgnment tests last year.. i will post them here. do you think that will be helpful there??

- - - Updated - - -



saqib_ali said:


> Chemistry teacher (Akhtar jafri) my favourite... physics Murtaza sb * * English Ali Qureshi ...... sb Bio nadeem sd
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> very good teachers..... Highly experienced*


 the same teachers are appointed for regular and test session as well in lahore campus of starz.. that will be awsom..


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> well i joined test session .. not a regular one.. so i have no test of starz with me .. as they dont return the tests nd are very strict in this regard.. but a friend of mine gave me a few assgnment tests last year.. i will post them here. do you think that will be helpful there??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


yup insha Allah they will be heplful for us


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah these teachers are in Lahore Star campus ...Chemistry teacher is very good named akhtar jafri.. He gave us very short cut methods for organic chemistry... and also for Ligands ... But time was very short He came multan for just three days He is very good ... other teachers are also good..... Akhtar jafri is the head of department of chemistry .... You will enjoy study espacially chemistry..... One thing more i wanted to share that my some friends went to lahore in starz last year... but they are not in any medical college they have very good marks in Fsc 960 and 958 but they did not get good marks in MCAT... so its all depends on your study ... Just a source is KIPS or STARZ but your hard work will stood first... so keep it in your mind


----------



## Enxee (Feb 10, 2013)

but they didn't change the questions in the sample paper then how can you say that it will be difficult this time saqib? it gives me the creeps to think of that hall again


----------



## Muhammad Imran (Nov 18, 2012)

44. numericals will be in trace amounts. because no such formulas or emphasis is given in syllabus. sided tables n figures are important. if uhs goes out of syllabus in mcat with plenty of numericals then definitely candidates have the right to knock court doors. thats why after 2010 puzzle and enigma uhs will not risk it regardless of fact how much merit goes high


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

maybe this post is outa line but anyways wanted to share it with you guys in case you don't know http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...e-admissions-test-exam-discussion-thread.html (Bump!) 

Wasalam! 
And besta luck juniors =]


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

we should start prepration of mcat acc.to uhs syllabus daily? what you guys say about it? please


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

nice idea


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

saqib_ali said:


> Yeah these teachers are in Lahore Star campus ...Chemistry teacher is very good named akhtar jafri.. He gave us very short cut methods for organic chemistry... and also for Ligands ... But time was very short He came multan for just three days He is very good ... other teachers are also good..... Akhtar jafri is the head of department of chemistry .... You will enjoy study espacially chemistry..... One thing more i wanted to share that my some friends went to lahore in starz last year... but they are not in any medical college they have very good marks in Fsc 960 and 958 but they did not get good marks in MCAT... so its all depends on your study ... Just a source is KIPS or STARZ but your hard work will stood first... so keep it in your mind


yep .. you right.
akademy matters a little.. and hardwork matters a lot..
well there are toppers in kips . also in starz and students preparing at home for m cat as well.. so just preparation tricks and hardwork matters.. for success..:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



muhammad qasi said:


> we should start prepration of mcat acc.to uhs syllabus daily? what you guys say about it? please


 yep .. good idea. 
let us start from the 5th may.. 
after nust exam over..


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Enxee said:


> but they didn't change the questions in the sample paper then how can you say that it will be difficult this time saqib? it gives me the creeps to think of that hall again


My friend i know that sample paper is same .... UHS want to decrease the merit this year... if they dnt take this step then merit will be 86 or above this year... I pray that paper should be easy..... every canidate should get 900+ marks ..... But what about UHS standard ... I think that UHS will not go out of syllabus... but they will put some questions tricky or difficult... which seems to be from the book but difficult to solve... so GOD knows better .... May GOD help us in Our Hard time..... best of luck*

- - - Updated - - -



Amna Amir said:


> yep .. you right.
> akademy matters a little.. and hardwork matters a lot..
> well there are toppers in kips . also in starz and students preparing at home for m cat as well.. so just preparation tricks and hardwork matters.. for success..:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


yeah you are right.... We should revise syllabus of UHS for at least 10 time in last month if we wanted to get 950+ marks....*


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

I would say start preparation now dont waste a single day guys :/ i have started already so you would need some time too for getiing in rythym so start today !


----------



## Palwasha Afridi (Jul 17, 2012)

No aptitude..Thanks to Almighty Allah!


----------



## nabeel123 (May 5, 2013)

*Help for Preparation of Entry Exam*

Guys i am living in USA but i am coming to Pakistan for entry exam test. i am coming to Pakistan like at the end of July. i really need someone to tell me what books to consult and when does the star and kips academy start its session for entry test preparation? please help me out.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Academy right after Fsc exams. JOin Stars .And Only two words FSC BOOKKS For Success


----------



## mohammadbb (Jul 23, 2013)

aptitude tests are the intelligence questions and all right?
so if aptitude isn't coming only eng and sciences will come?


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

jamal said:


>


Does that mean the entrance test is on the 22nd of September 2013?


----------



## faith (Jun 5, 2013)

annie khan said:


> u
> u r right but physics ... GOD knows how I will face it again



HEYY
why are you soo worried about physics :/ is it very hard ??? 
can you please tell me some tips to prepare it. it is the worst subject for me aswell.


----------

